# GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

*GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Hallo Leute,
seit geraumer Zeit wird meine EVGA 570 trotz Shaman und angepasstem G2 sehr heiß unter stock Werten.. Im idle ist es super, 31°C aber unter Last zb beim GPU Tool geht sie auf 80°C hoch.. wie gesagt Spannung ist unverändert.. Am Anfang war alles super gewesen, knapp 60°C unter Volllast.. hatte ihn zwischendurch mal abgenommen um bessere Wärmeleitpaste drauf zu tun und seither hab ich diese Probleme.. hab den Shaman in der Zwischenzeit schon 3 Mal unten gehabt, es passt alles, ist richtig montiert aber die Karte wird einfach zu heiß.. Hat jemand nen Rat für mich was ich tun kann oder woran es liegen könnte? Kühler defekt oder Karte defekt?
Vielen Dank!!

MfG


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Schrauben richtig feste angezogen? Da wackelt nix? Ma verschiedene Programme zum Auslesen der Temparatur getestet?!? WLP zu dick? Gibt verschiedenes...


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Schrauben sind sehr fest, wackeln tut da nix.. Wpl ist denk ich auch nicht zu dick hab das ja schon öfters gemacht.. Auch verschiedene programme getestet, alle zeigen das gleiche 


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Drehzahl Lüfter, wurde die irgendwie runtergeregelt ohne das du es gemerkt hast?


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Auch daran liegt es leider nicht.. Hab das manuell geregelt im Afterburner.. Im idle dreht er bei 40% und unter last dreht er voll bei 85% sprich 1200 rpm

Da sich das pcb durch den shaman ordentlich durchbiegt hatte ich schon gedacht dass der Chip nicht richtig Kontakt zum kühler hat aber habe die Schrauben schon verschieden fest angezogen, brachte leider auch nichts

Und wie gesagt als ich den shaman damals das erste mal drauf gemacht habe war alles perfekt nur als ich dann neue Wlp drauf gemacht habe hatte ich diese hohen temps unter last


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Wenn ich des so mit meiner GTX 470 vergleich, ist des schon viel. Meine kommt mit dem Shaman unter Volllast nicht über 55 oder 56 Grad. Idle is so um die 28 bis 30 Grad. Wenn du geschrieben hast, dass deine Karte schon zu Beginn unter Last bei 60 Grad lag, vielleicht stimmt wirklich was nicht. Ich mein, die GTX 470 is ja schon ein bissel heißer als die 570, trotzdem kam ich nich über die 56 Grad raus. Gut, kann auch an meinem Gehäuse liegen, der Raven 2 kühlt halt auch gut. Aber trotzdem. 

Vielleicht weiß noch wer Rat?!?

EDIT: Ich seh grad, evtl. hat das Fortress und der Raven das gleiche Kühlkonzept? Kein Plan, aber dann könnte es daran natürlich nicht liegen!


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich bin leider auch ziemlich ratlos mittlerweile und verzweifelt.. Meine idle temp passt ja mit 30 Grad nur eben unter Volllast ist es definitiv zu viel.. 
Das Fortress saugt von oben und vorne an und drückt die Luft hinten raus, glaub nicht dass es der Grund ist zumal wie gesagt am Anfang alles rund lief, kann auch sein dass es damals weniger als 60 Grad waren unter last, ist schon etwas her, aber nie über 60, das weiß ich.. Hatte damals die temps mit anderen Usern verglichen und es passte


----------



## BL4CK_92 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Übertaktung?


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Nein läuft auf stock werten.. Wenn ich die Spannung anhebe geht die temp auf über 90 Grad

Edit: vielleicht werde ich mal den Stock kühler drauf machen und schauen wie sich hier die temps verhalten, vielleicht kann ich so das Problem eingrenzen


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Das mit dem Stockkühler wäre ne Idee.


----------



## Rail (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

gehäusetemps mal gecheckt hitzestau?


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

System Temp: idle 33°C Last 35°C
NB Temp: idle 39°C Last 41°C
SB Temp: idle 35°C Last 37°C
CPU: idle 31°C Last 41°C

also eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

*Thermalrihgt Shaman*
*Stock 800Mhz max 1,012V (3D)*
*idle 32° (lautlos 800u/min)*
*Last 48° (3D lautlos 980u/min)*

*OC 940Mhz bei 1,15V (3D)*
*idle 32° (lautlos 800u/min)*
*Last 63° (Lautlos 980u/min)*


570gtx 

ich sag mal du hast den dosierung falsch gemacht . aber 20 grad ist schon heftig . vieleicht hast du die schrauben falsch rum gelegt.

ich hab zb gelid icy vison , die schrauben haben eine kurzen abstand und lange abstand wenn man sie verdreht ,ich weiß zwar nicht wie das im shaman ist ob er auch solche schrauben hatt keine ahnung . 



tue eine klecks in die mitte nicht verstreichen dursch denn druck von den schrauben vertreilt sich die paste automatisch ,die sache ist nur halt 20 grad unterschied lese ich zum ersten mal

wieviel ist den vcore bei karte .

welche paste hast du genommen die von thermaright was in der verpackung war .oder andere .

mach die kühler sauber von gpu den lüfter abmachen dann den rest unter wasser halten .

oder deine kühler hatt sich verabschiedet , schau mal genau hin ob irgendwo kleine loch ist + stell den in eimer wasser rein eintauchen lassen und schauen ob es irgendwo blubert .(kleine luftblasen )



wenn alles nicht hilft dann schik sie zürück zu den shop

mit wlp glaube nicht + eher entweder sitzt der nicht richtig drauf oder der kühler hatt sich verabschiedet


----------



## Mario432 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer GTX570 Phantom. Meine ist sogar auf 100°C hochgeschnellt und der Lüfter drehte 100% (unter Heaven). Ich hatte auch zich mal den Lüfter runter gemacht und mal weniger mal mehr WLP getestet aber da war irgendwas "faul". Habe die Karte im Endeffekt zurück geschickt und mir eine neue bestellt und die läuft seit Monaten auf 930(1,1V) bei max. 65°C.

Aber ich kann mir das bis heute nicht erklären was da passiert ist


----------



## SESOFRED (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Hatte das Problem bei meiner GTX480 @ shaman auch gehabt.
Habe es behoben indem ich etwas mehr WLP genommen habe und nicht zu fest angezogen habe.
Hat 10 Grad gebracht.
mfg

@ bruce wie kann sich denn der Shaman verabschieden


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Normal, wenn der nicht runterfällt oder sonstwie ne Heatpipe beschädigt wird, oder die Auflagefläche verbogen wurde, kann sich sowas nicht verabschieden.
Kann mir ja vorstellen, dass die Flüssigkeit in den Heatpipes mit der Zeit altert, aber seit wann is der Shaman aufem Markt. Seit nem Jahr oder so. Da kann das auch nicht sein.


----------



## SESOFRED (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Wuste gar nicht das da Flüssigkeit drin ist!
Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Wuste gar nicht das da Flüssigkeit drin ist!
> Man lernt nie aus


 

OT und KLugscheiß:

_"Eine Heatpipe ist eine in sich geschlossene Röhre mit Unterdruck in der sich etwas Flüssigkeit zur schnelleren Wärmeableitung befindet. Das Prinzip der Heatpipe basiert auf der Verdampfung der Flüssigkeit und der Kondensation des Dampfes.

An der Stelle, an der die Wärme abgeführt werden soll, wird die Flüssigkeit in der Heatpipe erhitzt, sie verdampft und steigt als Dampf nach oben, zum kühleren Bereich der Heatpipe. Dort kühlt sich der Dampf ab, kondensiert und gibt damit die Wärme ab und sinkt als Flüssigkeit wieder zum heißeren Bereich der Heatpipe"._


----------



## SESOFRED (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Also ich hab ja das Selbe auf meiner GTX580 drauf, also Shaman und angepassten G2! Oh wunder hatte ich mal genau das Problem. 
Erst waren die Temps super bei ca. 61 Grad aber nach dem ich ab nehmen musste um den G2 zu montieren hatte ich 78 Grad bin total verzweifel. Hab den Shaman daraufhin mindestens "ungelogen" 10 mal runter und wieder drauf.
Ich kann nur sagen das es wohl am Anpressdruck lag, keine Ahnung warum ich hab die Schauben so fest gezogen bis sich die Karte leicht durch bog und dennoch hat es kaum was gebracht.

Meine Lösung wa die, ich hab dicke Dichtungsringe und die Backplatte getan so das ich die Schrauben mit einer Zange äußerst fest ziehen konnte ohne das sich die Grafikkarte auch nur leicht verbog.
Erst danach waren die Temps wieder die alten.
Was sich beim Shaman verändert hat, kann ich nicht genau sagen, vielleicht lag es an den Gummipuffern oder das Backkreutz, ich weiß es nicht. Auf jedenfall habe ich seit über sechs Monaten keine Temperaturprobleme mehr seit meinem kleinen Mod. Hier hast du drei Bilder so wie ich es gemacht habe.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/7905-hulkhardy1-albums-gtx580-umbau-4648.html


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank für die vielen antworten.. Also deinen Rat mit den Dichtungen hab ich damals schon befolgt, leider ohne wirkliche Besserung..zudem hat sich das pcb auch mit Dichtungen verbogen.. Ich werde den shaman aber nochmals runter nehmen und die Gummidichtungen nochmals neu platzieren.. Hast du die schrauben so fest angezogen wie es ging mit der Zange? 
Heute ist auch die backplate fur die 570 von EVGA bei mir angekommen, habe sie in der  Hoffnung bestellt dass ich sie zusammen mit dem shaman und dem g2 montieren kann und sich damit das durchbiegen des pcb erledigt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Also erstens die Dichtungsringe müssen sehr hart sein so dass sie sich nicht zusammen drücken lassen. Danach hab ich die Schrauben schon sehr fest gezogen, erst mit den Fingern bis es gar nicht mehr ging und danach hab ich ne Zange benutzt und vielleicht noch 3 bis 4 Umdrehungen gemacht.
Wie du auf den Bildern sehen kannst hat sich das PCB nicht mal um einen Millimeter verbogen aber der Schlüssel dazu war das die Ringe wirklich sehr hart waren, sie dürfen sich nicht zerdrücken lassen. In der Mitte der Ringe ist auch nur ein winziges Loch von ca. 1mm so das die Dichtungsringe fast ausschließlich aus Hartgummi bestehen.


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Super danke für die Infos.. Also zerdrücken lassen sich meine auch nicht aber das Loch ist größer.. Wieviele davon hast du verteilt? Vier oder noch vier unter den schrauben? Das kann ich nicht richtig erkennen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Nur vier unter den Kreuzungen bei der Backplatte. Die Vier die dabei waren hab ich auch noch unter die Schrauben gesteckt aber das war eher sinnlos. Nach dem die Temps aber wieder wie früher waren wollte ich ihn nicht noch mal abnehmen um die vie Dichtungsringe wieder zu Entfernen. Kannst ja nach empfinden wie glücklich und zu Frieden ich war das wieder die alten Temperaturen da waren.


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja das kann ich durchaus nach empfinden, hoffe nachdem ich morgen im Baumarkt war erfahre ich das gleiche Gefühl .. Es nervt mich tierisch weil ih bestimmt auch schon 6 mal den shaman runter und wieder drauf gebaut hab


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Du musst halt darauf achten das die vier Dichtungsringe die du kaufst so direkt wie möglich unter der GPU liegen. Ich denke das die vier Kreuzungen dafür perfekt sind. Um so größer die Ringe sind um so besser, um so mehr Auflagefläche hast du dann. Erst dadurch wird ja verhindert das sich das PCB durch biegt. 
Der Shaman ist ja eigentlich für die GTX480 gedacht und da braucht man auch nicht die vier Gummiringe die dabei waren, da liegt die Backplatt direkt auf der Platine auf und dadurch biegt sich die Graka dann auch nicht durch.
Die vier mitgelieferten Gummiringe sorgen ja erst dafür das der Shaman auch mit der GTX580 kompatibel ist. Dieser Versuch von Thermalright ist nach meiner Meinung etwas misslungen, weshalb sich das PCB durch biegt und nach gibt weshalb dann der Anpressdruck nicht mehr stimmt. Am Anfang ist die Platine wohl nicht so nachgiebig und dadurch der Druck höher. 
Entweder mit der Zeit oder durch ab nehmen und wieder auf montieren wird die Platine flexibler und gibt mehr nach. Weshalb man dann nicht mehr den gleichen Druck auf die GPU aufbauen kann.

So das war jetzt ein Versuch zu erklären warum viele das Problem mit dem Shaman und der GTX580 haben, hab nämlich schon recht oft davon gelesen.


----------



## pITTT (21. Oktober 2011)

Super, danke für die Mühe, das klingt alles sehr einleuchtend.. Ich werde morgen berichten ob es funktioniert hat !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Könnte aber jede Wette eingehen das, wenn du es so machst wie ich, deine Temps sich wieder normalisieren.


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Das wäre total de Wahnsinn !!! ich fahre jetzt los mir die Dinger besorgen, denke am Nachmittag weiß ich dann mehr


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Tja das ernüchternde Ergebnis sind 82°C unter Last  Ich versteh es einfach nicht, jetzt sind es noch 10°C mehr als vorher
Hier mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Oh man das ist echt seltsam bei dir. Ich nehme ja jetzt mal an das du die Schrauben auch richtig fest angezogen hast! Wie steigen bei dir die Temperaturen auf über 80 Grad, eher langsam oder geht es recht schnell???


----------



## Mario432 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Hast du mal den Kühlkörper angefasst, wird der richtig heiß?

Also wie gesagt (siehe Beitrag 14) hatte ich das gleiche Problem, bei wurde der Kühlkörper auch richtig heiß, das heißt der Kühler hat richtig gesessen. Meiner Meinung nach kannst du den Kühler noch 100mal runter machen und wieder drauf, das wird nicht groß besser, da ist irgend etwas im Ar***.

Mein Tipp: original Zustand wieder herstellen und zurückschicken.


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

@hulk: Ja ich hab die Schrauben sehr fest angezogen, glaub sogar fester als du, denn bei mir kommen oben ja die Stifte schon raus... also die Temperatur steigt recht schnell an, nach weniger als 2 Minuten hab ich die 80°C

@mario: also so richtig heiß werden die Heat Pipes nicht, also bestimmt keine 80°C, denke so langsam auch, dass da was im A* ist.. würde nur gern wissen ob es der Kühler ist, das wäre nämlich toll, denn ich hab keine Ersatzkarte hier rum liegen wenn ich sie zurück schicken will


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Schick halt den Kühler zurück und bau die Karte wieder back auf Stockkühler. Die Zeit, bis du Ersatz hast, wirst du wohl überleben!  Auch, wenns natürlich nervt, was ich sehr verstehen kann!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Also bevor du die Karte weg schickst mach den Stock kühler drauf und teste mal mit dem. Wenn da die Temperaturen normal sich für den Stock Kühler dann kann es ja nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen!


----------



## meratheus (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Schau mal in diesen Thread vielleicht hat deine VGA das selbe Problem

GTX 570 - riskanter Umbau und der Lohn der Mühe


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

Genau das werde ich jetzt tun, Stock kühler drauf und dann mal schauen.. Hoffentlich ist es der kuhler


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

wie man in bild sieht hängt die karte ziemlich schief hinten ( entgegensteuern )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Jo ist bei mir auch gewesen hab dann hinten eine Schnur befestigt und das andere Ende oben am Gehäuse, sieht zwar net so gut aus aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

So ich hab den Stock Kühler drauf, Ergebnis: konstante 85 Grad bei 62% Lüfter .. Würde sagen das sind normale temps für den Stock Kühler.. Folglich gehe ich davon aus dass es etwas mit dem shaman oder dem G2 zu tun hat.. Vielleicht werde ich mir dann nächste Woche mal den Peter von EKL bestellen, vielleicht läufts mit dem besser
Oder verkauf die Karte gleich und hol mir ne Asus ENG570 und erspare mir den Ärger


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Jop, sind absolut normale Temps für den Stock Kühler! Ich versteh aber auch nicht was an dem Shaman kaputt sein soll das du so hohe Temps hast. Wie gesagt bei hat es geholfen den Druck zu erhöhen aber ich seh grad aus wie ein Fragezeichen war selten so ratlos wie bei deinem Problem.


----------



## Mario432 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Na wenn das so ist kann es ja nur sein das der Shaman nicht richtig auf der GPU sitzt. Wenn du auch sagst, der ist nicht richtig heiß wenn du den anfasst. Aber das würde man dann ja dann auch an der Wärmeleitpaste auf der GPU sehen.


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja alles sehr seltsam, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es mir so vorkam als ich ihn jetzt das letzte mal abgenommen habe, dass der shaman wirklich nicht richtig Kontakt zur GPU hatte weil auf der GPU die Wlp fast so aussah wie ich sie aufgetragen habe... Am Rand sah es anders aus als in der Mitte.. Ich werde versuchen am Montag den shaman umzutauschen.. Danke für eure Hilfe, werde euch auf dem laufenden halten
Aber ich versteh einfach nicht wieso es plötzlich so ist wie es ist.. Ich meine der heatspreader kann sich doch nicht verformen?!


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Dann würde der stock Kühler auch so "schlecht" kühlen.
Mein verdacht ist eher der Shaman. Kannst du mit etwas wie einem Lineal mal die Planheit prüfen? Ich denke im Laufe der Zeit ist die Kontaktfläche zum HS "gealtert" und ist, warum auch immer (Druck??), ein wenig schief/krumm geworden.

Hulk konnte das scheinbar mit basteln kompensieren.

Zieh mal ein Lineal hochkannt über die Kontaktfläche der Shaman, von vorn, nach hinten, wenn der Spalt dabei seine größe ändert, oder von vornhererin unregelmäßig/konkav oder so ist haben wir den Übeltäter.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

nö, wenn der nirgents aufgesessen hat. Ist mir am Anfang passiert da ist er auf den Schrauben des G2 aufgesessen und hatte nicht richtig kontakt auf der GPU!


----------



## pITTT (22. Oktober 2011)

Sobald ich von der Arbeit zu Hause bin werde ich trotzdem mal die planheit überprüfen, irgendwo muss ja der Fehler liegen ???!!!
Ich bin nur schon mal heilfroh dass es wohl nicht an der Karte selbst liegt


----------



## X Broster (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Der Shaman sieht auf den Bildern nach oben hin gebogen aus, mein MK-13 hängt zB. genau Plan zum PCB. Auf alle Fälle nochmal den Kontakt mit der WLP prüfen. Also Kühler dran, sofort wieder ab und nachgucken ob voller Kontakt bestand.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Das der Shaman ein wenig schief ist, ist normal. Wurde so von Thermalright gemacht so das kein Wärmestau unter der Platine entsteht. Durch die Schräge wird die warme Luft nach hinten weg gedrückt!


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Kann ich bestätigen. Das Ding ist von Haus aus "schief"!


----------



## pITTT (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

So der defekte Shaman ist bei Alternate angekommen, mal sehen was die dazu meinen.....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Na da bin ich echt mal gespannt. Zumal ich mir nicht vorstellen kann was da kaputt sein soll am Shaman. Den die Heatpipes arbeiten ja alle unabhängig von einander................echt seltsam aber gespannt bin ich!!!!


----------



## pITTT (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: GTX 570 trotz Shaman und G2 zu heiß*

Also ich konnte es ja nicht lassen weil ich zu neugierig war und hab mir den Peter, mein Namensvetter, bestellt mit zwei 140er Silent Wings (G2 hab ich auch wieder drauf).. das Ergebnis nach 30 min GPU Tool mit Stock Werten sind 61°C und 32°C im idle.. was mich mehr oder weniger zu dem Entschluss bringt, dass der Shaman wirklich einen Fehler hat.. bisher hab ich noch keine Antwort von Alternate bzgl. des Shamans.. sobald ich was weiß werde ich es hier mitteilen


----------

